# Best Weather



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

Where in America has the best weather? I know the country's weather is very different in the various places. Which region is the best?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I prefer Florida, in the Tampa/St. Petersburg/Clearwater area. You might get a couple of freezes every year, rainy season consists of afternoon thunderstorms that don't last very long, and if you stay near the coast the temperature is moderated in both directions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

awayinamerica said:


> Where in America has the best weather? I know the country's weather is very different in the various places. Which region is the best?


I have heard San Diego, with an apparent steady 70 deg. F all year round


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I have lived in San Diego for 25 years and also lived in SE Florida for 8 years. Southern California, especially San Diego has the best weather by far though it is not always 70 degrees everyday.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Kinda depends on your definition of "best" weather though, doesn't it? I actually _like_ a bit of rain each year because of what it does for the plants and also just the general freshness in the air. But hey, I'm from Seattle. We're all born with webbing between our toes.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Kinda depends on your definition of "best" weather though, doesn't it? I actually _like_ a bit of rain each year because of what it does for the plants and also just the general freshness in the air. But hey, I'm from Seattle. We're all born with webbing between our toes.


I lived in the Northwest ( Portland and Seattle ) and left because of the weather. I couldn't stand the weeks of dreariness. However, each person has their own idea of what is good. However, San Diego is rated as having the best weather for whatever that counts.

My wife and I were in Seattle for a few days just 2 weeks ago. We stayed at the Grand Hyatt in downtown. It was 39 years ago since we had been there. We were very impressed with the city and wish that we had more time there. We did several tours and walked all over downtown. We loved Pike Place Market. We ate breakfast at Lowell's there.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

How was the weather while you were there? I've been hearing they've been getting a lot sunshine this summer. People here in Hastings like to joke at me about all the rain in my home town, but we haven't really had summer here this year, and apparently "rain city" has been lovely!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> How was the weather while you were there? I've been hearing they've been getting a lot sunshine this summer. People here in Hastings like to joke at me about all the rain in my home town, but we haven't really had summer here this year, and apparently "rain city" has been lovely!


We had just completed a 2 week tour of Vancouver, Victoria, and the Rocky Mountaineer circle train tour. The weather would be basically the same as Seattle and was pretty bad with a lot of cool damp rainy days. Our last day in Seattle was nice and sunny. One's perception of the weather depends on what they expect. We are used to sunny and warm everyday which is what we like. I used to laugh at my dear aunt that lived in Vancouver Canada. Whenever I asked her how the weather was, she would always reply "It is mild" regardless if there was snow or it was 85 and sunny.

Are you going to be moving back to the US or have you settled there permanently?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm permanent. My husband is English and I'm just now studying for my residency test, which I'll apply to my citizenship as soon as I'm eligible. I'm hopefully going to be visiting Seattle in October though. Hubby travels to SF quarterly and if we can swing it, I'm going with him and then we're flying north when his work is over. I have a photo album, bulging with travel pictures, to give my Mom!


----------

